# حط اي صورة خلفية لأي فولدر



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

سلام ونعمه ,,,,,,,,,,,

البرنامج ده من خلاله

 ممكن تحط اي صورة خلفية لاي فولدر 

لينك التحميل 





الشرح 
نحط copy من البرنامج فى الفولدر المحدد زي كدا​






​​​بعد كدا نختار 







بعدين ندوس next

 بعدين browse 

ومننساااااش حاجة مهمة نختار نوع امتداد الصورة 

ومن الافضل نحتار jpg 








ونختار الصورة اللي احنا عيزنها ​
وبعدين finish 

وادي النتيجة






ماننساش نعمل رفريش علشان الصوره تظهر 

اتمنى اكون افدتكم​​​​


----------



## SALVATION (4 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك يا مان
مشكور كتيييييييييييير​_


----------



## amad_almalk (4 فبراير 2009)

برنامج رائع

مرسيىىىىىىىىى جدا يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _تسلم ايدك يا مان​_
> 
> _مشكور كتيييييييييييير_​


ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا تونى  

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> برنامج رائع​
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىىى جدا يا كوكو​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا عماد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااا يا مان 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

ميررررررسى على مروورك يا كليمو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا يخليك وتفيدنا دايما يا كوكو
بس سؤال لو انا حطيت صورة وعيزا ارجع الخلفيه البيضا العاديه بتاعت الفولدر اعمل ايه*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ربنا يخليك وتفيدنا دايما يا كوكو
> بس سؤال لو انا حطيت صورة وعيزا ارجع الخلفيه البيضا العاديه بتاعت الفولدر اعمل ايه*



*بصي ياكوكي
كأنك هتحطي صورة
بس هتختاري الاختيار التالت
بدل الاول
في
اول صورة


شكرا ياكوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ربنا يخليك وتفيدنا دايما يا كوكو*
> *بس سؤال لو انا حطيت صورة وعيزا ارجع الخلفيه البيضا العاديه بتاعت الفولدر اعمل ايه*


 
ميررررررسى على مروورك يا سويتى 

زى ما قالك بيشو بالظبط 

هتختارى الاختيار الثالث 

وتتضغطى اوك 

وبكده هترجع الخلفيه العاديه للجهاز 

اى الخلفيه البيضا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *بصي ياكوكي​*
> *كأنك هتحطي صورة*
> *بس هتختاري الاختيار التالت*
> *بدل الاول*
> ...


ميررررررسى على مروورك يا بيشو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىى كتيييييييييير ليكم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك ومتابعتك يا سويتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## jehan (14 فبراير 2009)

برنامج رائع


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا جيهان

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 فبراير 2009)

*برنامج جميل كنت جربته فتره


شكرا يا كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا باشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

